# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  Dragon V3.35 Auto Get Mobile CPU Chip Type Add

## mohamed73

*Dragon V3.35 Auto Get Mobile CPU Chip Type Add*      Dragon V3.35 Auto Get Mobile CPU Chip Type
Without Install the Driver before,Software auto Get the CPU
(this time for USB pinfind only)  *Support MTK\SPD\Mstar\Coolsand All CPU
if you don't know what cpu inside the Mobile,then you can select MTK  ;Mobile option select to USB;click start,after pinfind,software will  tell you this is what CPU
this need stuep the driver before or not?not need;even you no have install the driver before,software also can get this* 
Some pics about this news:

----------

